# Name with a Face.......



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

So lets start a mugs thread. here is me, my wife and Barbossa.


















Our Corona add





The tegu in Mexico that started my addiction 





And Barbossa


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

This is me and my boy - he's 8 mo. now.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

if you must know!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 12, 2007)

Me and Scrubbie.


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

Just a teazer, i'll find some more tomorrow.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

dorton said:


> Just a teazer, i'll find some more tomorrow.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO you are nutty as h3ll LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

need a tag team partner Dorton? I got my mask collecting dust. maybe its time I bring it out of retirement.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

You could call yourselves the Golden Tegus.


----------



## nat (Nov 12, 2007)

<--- there yah go


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## dorton (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's my wife and I. Shes is scared to death of all my scaled creatures.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok guys, here ya go.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

here is me and the old lady....


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok i know encore here you go......


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome pics guys, I think it is great putting faces with the names.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 15, 2007)

i like it too Bobby. makes things more comfortable!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 15, 2007)

Bobby, you two look way too much alike....

MVskokee - too cool for school man!


----------



## tegulevi (Nov 16, 2007)

thats me a little bit influenced trying to catch a clawed frog, sorry its the only pic i have


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 16, 2007)

hopefully this picture works






ari gold and me.






my roomates and me on my 21st b-day


----------



## olympus (Nov 16, 2007)

Me, my girl, and my son


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is some pics of my girl and our red tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures guys!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

mdmtmm said:


> Here is some pics of my girl and our red tegu.


What a tease!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

Cute kid Olympus! :lol:


----------



## olympus (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate it. Hey puff these are my tats.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how to start an age pole. I'm curious about the age range of the people on this site. How do we create a pole, for example:

15-17
18-20
21-25
26-30

etc....


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Does anyone know how to start an age pole. I'm curious about the age range of the people on this site. How do we create a pole, for example:
> 
> 15-17
> 18-20
> ...



I don't know the chart you are looking for, but there are a few of us that everyone thinks is old, lol. :roll: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> I don't know the chart you are looking for, but there are a few of us that everyone thinks is old, lol. :roll: :lol:


I resemble that remark!! :lol:


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 19, 2007)

I can never take a good picture, but here ya go anyways. :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

A "BP" necklace is always fashionable!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 19, 2007)

nat said:


> <--- there yah go


Wow Nat ur a hottie  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

First off, yes I know I look like a lumberjack. No, I'm not married to my sister. And yes, there are hicks in California.

Apollo showing me who is in charge





Apollo's favorite perch





Apollo showing YOU who is in charge.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome pics guys!! Everyone is doing a great job of letting everyone get to know everyone better.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 25, 2007)

DaveDragon all these comments yet no pics of you???? what exactly are you hiding??? :shock: :shock: :shock: jk :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

COWHER said:


> DaveDragon all these comments yet no pics of you???? what exactly are you hiding??? :shock: :shock: :shock: jk :lol:


DAMN!! I knew someone would say something sooner or later!! 

I hope nobody scares easily! Excuse the long hair and the tight grip on the Tegu. This was a few days after we got our male Blue and he wasn't very cooperative.


----------



## nat (Nov 25, 2007)

COWHER said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > <--- there yah go
> ...




I think we are ALL clearly hotties here... 8)


----------



## hoosier (Nov 25, 2007)

heres me: im 18
Im a southern boy. 8) 




and one after training(im a MMA fighter. i also some fights in january :twisted: ) i got bored so i took a picture. lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

nat said:


> I think we are ALL clearly hotties here... 8)


We haven't seen a larger size picture of you!!! Only that little avatar tease.


----------



## nat (Nov 25, 2007)

ok here they are... 
My computer crashed so I don't have too many recent pics but here are some pics of my last semester (I spent a semester in Florence Italy). Anyways, because it was Italy, there was a lot of wine involved so pardon the goofiness... ha ha 

on top of the Duomo Cathedral 





touching the babtistry doors... because you aren't supposed to touch the babtristry doors... 





after the Opera (ok so there was more then just a little wine involved in this picture...)





Hiking up a mountain on Elba Island


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nat said:


>


You're not hot, you're SMOKIN'!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 26, 2007)

Your lucky Nat, spending time in the real land of awesome food.  

Great pics too!!


----------



## nat (Nov 26, 2007)

thank you for all the kind compliments but lets get back to oggling tegus! (btw dave, nice tegu!) 

varnyard - Yes it was an awesome place to live but alas, Italy just doesn't have enough reptiles to keep me there. I could only find one pet store in Italy (it was in Venice) but I never actually got to go in it because Italians basically open their shops if and when they feel like it. I could see some turtles (res?) in a "turtle bowl" from the window though so mabye it was a good thing that I didn't see much. Lots of loose lizards / geckos running around though!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

nat said:


> btw dave, nice tegu!


Thanks. That's not his best side though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, I would think it would be very hard to find many reptiles there. I would love to go there, but my trip will be to South America.


----------



## erk (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to Panama in January!! We'll be there from 01/03 until 01/25. I'm going to visit my mother-in-law. She lives in a little village about 7 hours from the capital. It's a 2 1/2 hour walk from the nearest road, up a mountain. The first time I went there, I thought I was going to die from exhaustion . I don't smoke anymore so hopefully the walk will be a little easier. No electricity or running water, just fresh air and nature.


----------



## nat (Nov 26, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Yea, I would think it would be very hard to find many reptiles there. I would love to go there, but my trip will be to South America.



yup my next vacation is likely to be Peru (maybe India) but south america is the top of the list


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2007)

Same here, south america is my next trip. but before i do tha im spending a semester in Australia. plenty of reptiles to keep me there lol and i may find it hard to come back to the states. lol

oh and Nat: to keep with the others' compliments: you are very beautiful :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Enjoy it while you can young people!!! Once you have a few kids they limit your possibilities.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 26, 2007)

grandmagreen said:


> I'm going to Panama in January!! We'll be there from 01/03 until 01/25. I'm going to visit my mother-in-law. She lives in a little village about 7 hours from the capital. It's a 2 1/2 hour walk from the nearest road, up a mountain. The first time I went there, I thought I was going to die from exhaustion . I don't smoke anymore so hopefully the walk will be a little easier. No electricity or running water, just fresh air and nature.


Thats totally me!!!!!!! Can my wife and I come??? please?!?!     <-puppy dog eyes


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 4, 2007)

Got some members around here!!! Care to post your headshots? hehe


----------



## Lexi (Dec 4, 2007)

here we go.





Skell and i when he was young


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

So here are more of me and SOME of me animals..i dont wanna bore you with my babies.














Lady my female red




skeletor




Skeletor and his food hahahaha




Voren my red male




Cheyenne my bearded




Wakka




Wakka again




Tandum




Ifrit




Gonzo








So im sorry for going little over board on the pics..but i have so many..I didnt even show you all my animals.. lol
but enjoy


----------



## erk (Dec 5, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Thats totally me!!!!!!! Can my wife and I come??? please?!?!     <-puppy dog eyes



The airline tickets are pretty inexpensive to Panama, right now. I lived there for about 4 years and miss it everyday. It is a wonderful country.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

lovin the lip ring lexi :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

hahaha thanks Cowher


----------



## dorton (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics
Nice looking animals too!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice pics Lexi, it is awesome putting faces with the names.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Where the heck did you get that Coatimundi!? That's so cool. I don't have the space or time for one. I hear they can be nippy or aggressive over things? Oh an how big are you gages? I was at a 1/2 inch. Closed them up though.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

I never knew you could own a Coatimundi. Nice pics.


----------



## olympus (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't even know what that is, but it is hot and I wish I had one.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!
My ears are almost an inch...im not going any bigger tho..
My Coatimundies name is Gonzo... and yes they can be very agressive towards food and anything that they have that you wanna take away from them!! I got him from Texas from a private breeder... You can own them with out permits in New York and iv always wanted one.. waited about 2 years to get one tho...they are a handful and wouldnt recomend them to anyone really.. lol but he is still young and has alot of learning to do.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 6, 2007)

The latest pics I have are from this past summer partying with some of my friends.
Dave if you are married you know you never ask a woman her age or weight.
Age is just a number,any number,you choose. :wink: 

Brat!







My Karaoke Impression!






My friend and I acting sober for the camera!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm shocked!!!!!!!!! why did i think you were like 13 years old?!?!? lmao... by the way love the suck it up shirt lol :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Dave if you are married you know you never ask a woman her age or weight.


My wife outweighs me by 50 lbs and is 1 year older. She has nothing to hide.

You are only as old as you feel (or act?). I did expect you to be mid 20's. 

We did this thread at BeardedDragon.org and everyone expected I was about 30.

Maybe we'll run into you at the Hamburg show in the spring.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 6, 2007)

I was 13 once. :wink: 

I have been on the net for 12 + years and Swtbrat was my name back then and I just continued to use it but maybe its time for a change.Maybe "OLD BRAT" :? 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I have been on the net for 12 + years and Swtbrat was my name back then and I just continued to use it but maybe its time for a change.Maybe "OLD BRAT" :?
> 
> Brat!


Don't change a thing!!! :wink: 

I'm coming up on my 4th 13!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 7, 2007)

hmm, OOH, here's me




















and my finger, which i lost during art class


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

here's the only shot I could find with me and my gages in. sadly some days I miss them 





and a random pic yay


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 8, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid, looks like you are double jointed, I have as well, too funny.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 8, 2007)

Believe it or not Lexi, I use to own a Coati. Man they are so hyper and always gettin into stuff. Kept him for 4 years and had to rehome him.


----------



## debs blue (Dec 8, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> I hope nobody scares easily! Excuse the long hair and the tight grip on the Tegu. This was a few days after we got our male Blue and he wasn't very cooperative.



Couldn't you find a better picture? -Your wife.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 8, 2007)

debs blue said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope nobody scares easily! Excuse the long hair and the tight grip on the Tegu. This was a few days after we got our male Blue and he wasn't very cooperative.
> ...


I asked the same thing lmao j/k


----------



## Lexi (Dec 8, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> Believe it or not Lexi, I use to own a Coati. Man they are so hyper and always gettin into stuff. Kept him for 4 years and had to rehome him.



Yeah mine is a terror..doesnt listen..gets food all over.. is VERY snotty..but i knew all of this befor i got him.. i always looking to what im buying with animals.. it took me a good 2 years befor i desided i wanted to get one... but when he isnt breaking things or biting me, he is the cutest thing that i could ever want in my life...He makes me smile everyday!!


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 18, 2007)

*me*

well, seeing how i only have 2 pictures of me. (i hate getting my picture taken)... i will post them both... lol... 






and yes... when i dont shave... that is exactly what i look like... i am the missing link between man and apes 

and then here is the original picture






i am the awesome one in the middle 

oh... and i found another one 

LOL this is me and my friends acting like idiots one night. this picture is like 3-4 years old.... back when i was growing my hair out


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 18, 2007)

jimski427 Nice Pics.I like seeing pics where people look happy or stoned maybe. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 21, 2007)

nope.. no stonedness... i dont smoke, or drink... we do stupid **** sober


----------



## hghjim (Dec 23, 2007)

Old





Older





Most Recent


----------



## COWHER (Dec 23, 2007)

dang Jim you look like a mean mo fo :evil: :evil: :evil: but for real, that snake is awesome!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Jim mean?? Ha, Jim is a good guy he just looks mean. He is also a good friend.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 24, 2007)

OK lets put it this way Bobby. would you bet on this guy..?


hghjim said:


>



or this guy..?






lmao my point has been made :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

The first one looks like the bus driver I had in High School (27 years ago).

The second one looks like a cover for Playgirl (Ya know what I mean!).

The third one is scary because it looks like he's coming out of the mist, maybe a WWE thing.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Bet on him? For what? Trust him? You bet ya!! 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

COWHER said:


>


Looks like Grandma gone mad!!!!!!


----------



## hghjim (Dec 24, 2007)

COWHER said:


> OK lets put it this way Bobby. would you bet on this guy..?
> 
> 
> hghjim said:
> ...




Dont ya just love those people who judge a book by its cover :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

hghjim said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > or this guy..?
> ...


I'm assuming that's a picture of himself! :mrgreen:


----------



## COWHER (Dec 24, 2007)

I wasn't judging anyone bro! I never said you were a bad or mean guy I never said anything about you, but you looked like a mean mo fo or you looked like a big burley dude, thats it... I would be in a bad spot if people judged me by my looks because I'm not that much of a goofball all the time. Sorry if I offended you Jim but i was kiddin around and lets face it your a big dude!


----------



## hghjim (Dec 24, 2007)

sounds like your trying to start crap to me


----------



## COWHER (Dec 24, 2007)

lol yeah thats exactly what I do is start crap with guys 3 times my size in reptile forums lmao no I'm not starting anything and I'm done with this discussion because I love the Tegutalk Family and will not participate nor condone any bickering on this site. again sorry if i offended and take care


----------



## hghjim (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL .... your to easy !
I was just playing with ya.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy Holidays !


----------



## hghjim (Dec 24, 2007)

wait .....3 times your size?

you calling me fat :?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

hghjim said:


> LOL .... your to easy !
> I was just playing with ya.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Happy Holidays !


That was obvious!!!

I'm thinking you guys are about the same size. BIG!!


----------



## hghjim (Dec 24, 2007)

was I that obvious ? 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Cowher's too nice a guy to see that. And big!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt, Jim was just messing with you. Don't take it to heart, I knew he was just kidding around. If I thought either one of you were being real I would step in. :wink: 

BTW, Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

Step in to do what? Jim looks like he could lay kegs of whoop a$$ on unsuspecting victims. Lol. Nice to meat you Jim. The picture labeled "older" made me weak. You looked like the lead singer of "Alabama". Roll on family, roll on through, roll on mama like I asked you to do.... Roll on 18 wheeler, roll on!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> BTW, Merry Christmas everyone!!


Merry Christmas!!

I have our big Red Tegu stationed by the door waiting for Santa!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

EDITED by Rehab Ralphy
Reason: Profanity


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks! We wanted to take him to see Santa (at a pet store) 3 weeks ago but it was too cold outside (30 degrees & 30 MPH winds). The look on Santa's face would have been priceless!!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 24, 2007)

when you take your tegu out on a field trip, you gotta be ... strategeric.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> when you take your tegu out on a field trip, you gotta be ... strategeric.


We've taken him to our son's baseball games a few times. We get mixed reactions from: "WOW, what's that??!!"; to "GET THAT THING AWAY FROM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".

Scaring the pants off of Bush would be classic!!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > when you take your tegu out on a field trip, you gotta be ... strategeric.
> ...



Don't worry, you're not alone. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

BTW whats up Jim...digged the snake you had there. 
Puff


----------



## bubbasmithson (Dec 24, 2007)

This picture has been removed by Rehab Ralphy
Please read the site rules before your next post.

Thank you


----------



## Serafim (Dec 24, 2007)

Its not a good picture but its the latest. I coach a tackle and a flag football team. My son is # 40. He was an allstar this year selected to the traveling team. He plays Nose tackle and end. He had 14 sacks and 8 forced fumbles this year.... Don't get me started on football Lol


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 24, 2007)

Now, there's a proud Papa! Cute kid and kudos to you for spending time coaching the kids. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 25, 2007)

Is that an Eagles hat you got on!? If so your alright in my book!!!!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 25, 2007)

lol all is good with hghjim :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## shabazz (Dec 25, 2007)

how do i put my pics up


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 25, 2007)

shabazz said:


> how do i put my pics up


http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274

I use PhotoBucket. Very easy to use once you set it up.


----------



## Serafim (Dec 26, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Is that an Eagles hat you got on!? If so your alright in my book!!!!!



Yeah I had just finished up a flag football tournament. I coach the Eagles. Both the boys in the photo my son and kyle (#50) play on the eagles. It was a long cold day


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 27, 2007)

lol this is me :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> lol this is me :roll:


You look just like some of the anime pics in the background.

What are the ribbons for??


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh those are my ribbions I had won over the years of showing rabbits..But I sold all of them this month.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 28, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> > lol this is me :roll:
> ...



Holly cow you do!!!! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

your room is almost as messy as mine  I bet you know exactly where almost everything is, right?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, well at the moment I am moving stuff around  but yeah when it is messy I know where EVERYTHING is haha.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

*I guess I'll join*

Me @ work in the subways of nyc.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

Collecting rats for feeders!?


----------



## Lexi (Dec 29, 2007)

thats gotta be a scarey job.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Collecting rats for feeders!?


:lol: there are plenty down there.
lexi, @ first it's a lil scarey. but after a while you're walking the tracks like you're walking the streets. it would be safer if the trains didn't run 24 hrs. but if they didn't the city wouldn't be the same. I luv it though.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 29, 2007)

wouldnt find me down there, no flippin way! i hate trains.


----------



## hghjim (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow .... those pics bring back memories.
I grew up in Queens and rode those trains allot.
.....its a whole other world down there...(smell too) !

I remember taking the train to the city on new years eve....Insane ! ! ! !


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

it's actually a fun job. I couldn't do the sit behind the desk kinda job. now that I inspect the tracks for defects my nights are easy. it's only @ 5 mile section of track that I have 2 walk every night. lol


----------



## Lexi (Dec 29, 2007)

your blood python has inspired me to buy a gravid female ball python!!! just to let you know.. sorry for the subject change


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome Striggs, it is out of the rain and snow, thats a plus too.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

hghjim- it is another world down there. i've seen homeless people living down there & there's always people riding the subway @ all times of the night.

lexi- good 2 know I was of influence. good luck wth her.

varnyard- thanx. it's out of the rain & snow as long as I stay working nights. when I go days i'll be exposed to the elements. i'll be working in the train yards & elevated structure then. the good thing about that is if it rains you can't work on the structure, too dangerous. then we'd just sit in the quarters & play cards, or watch movies.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 29, 2007)

This is me and my old car last summer




This is me upclose




And in case you were wondering, this is my car now (there was one before this one also)


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

1) how old are you 

2) what do you do for work 

and

3) can you buy me a car :lol: 8) :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be 21 in May, Im unemployed and maybee, I did get my soon to be ex girfriend a free car, its not the best but its a free car and it runs really good.





This was what I had Between those two, I Love cars period I didnt like this truck very much, it wasnt me, but i did get a couple chicks in it though so Ill give it that, and the system i had in it was sweet (and i had three other cars before the 350Z just to boast a bit)


----------



## AB^ (Dec 30, 2007)

Unemployed?
Guess someones parent are rich aye?


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

Not exactly i make all my own money


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Counterfieting is illegal. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

so is dealing drugs :wink: :lol: :lol: I just love both those cars and i thought i was all cool with my brandy new Jetta lmao


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

You are cool! You can't miss with a VW this is the one I had, and it was the funnest car I have ever owned your gonna laugh.





It had 18" Enkei Racing wheels w/Nitto NT555 low pro tires, neuspeed cold air intake, 1000watt subwoofer system that you could hear a mile off, tinted windows, a graphic down the sides,and thats all I put in it before I traded it. It was a 2001 5-peed 2.0L GLS and topped out at 125mph at reline in fifth, I thought it was going to blow up! But it didn't.
(P.S. the 350Z tops at 155, but I only got it to 153mph) (P.S.S. The 350Z will not outrun supercharged state trooper cars and you will get 10 days in jail of you are lucky like me  )


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

this is my jetta


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope yours isnt that color though, and those new jettas are expensive as hell. Some are over 28 and thats crazy for not even a full sized sedan.

Anyway thats a cool car, and here I was part of a VW club and we all went on cruizes all the time and did some racing, it was cool.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah thats my car color and all


----------



## dorton (Dec 30, 2007)

Cowher,
You didn't get rid of the jeep did you?

I'm a real car guy, I've probably had close to 30, and I'm only 26.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

I am trying to get rid of my jeep i just couldest afford the gas


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW! I dont hold a candle to Dorton..... Yet. Im just gonna have to open up a car dealership and then I can catch him!


----------



## ReptileNerd (Dec 31, 2007)

*This Is Me Yo*











Yeah yo, that is Mr.Nerd himself, nukka.

-Jon- :shock:


----------



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

nerd i got lost soooo bad in Yonkers once on my way down to North Carolina


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2007)

COWHER said:


> nerd i got lost soooo bad in Yonkers once on my way down to North Carolina


When we came back from the Hamburg PA show in August we took the Garden State Parkway to I287 to I684 to I84, avoiding that dang confusing city!!!! I use MS Streets and Trips. A GPS is in our future!!


----------



## ReptileNerd (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, yeah, Yonkers can be confusing at times even for me but I can usually navigate myself around finely lol.

-Jon- :shock:


----------



## dorton (Dec 31, 2007)

ColdThirst said:


> WOW! I dont hold a candle to Dorton..... Yet. Im just gonna have to open up a car dealership and then I can catch him!



I've worked at car dealerships since I was in High School(7 years w/Ford, the rest w/Toyota) I used go through them faster than shoes!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2007)

dorton said:


> I've worked at car dealerships since I was in High School(7 years w/Ford, the rest w/Toyota) I used go through them faster than shoes!


My father had a friend that worked at a car dealership for 3 months. He had to quit. He just couldn't do the things they wanted him to do to the "customers".


----------



## dorton (Dec 31, 2007)

I wont work somewhere like that, I have to sleep at night. We have enough buisness that we don't have to steal, we have hard enough time getting everything done doing things the right way.

We just hit #1 in customer satisfaction for our southeast region.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

dorton said:


> I wont work somewhere like that, I have to sleep at night. We have enough buisness that we don't have to steal, we have hard enough time getting everything done doing things the right way.
> 
> We just hit #1 in customer satisfaction for our southeast region.


Up here all dealers are scammers. Profit is king!! Screw the customer!

All dealers claim to be #1 in customer satisfaction!!


----------



## dorton (Jan 1, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> dorton said:
> 
> 
> > I wont work somewhere like that, I have to sleep at night. We have enough buisness that we don't have to steal, we have hard enough time getting everything done doing things the right way.
> ...



With all these hostilities towards dealerships,you must drive a domestic :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

dorton said:


> With all these hostilities towards dealerships,you must drive a domestic :lol:


Nope. I've been driving Hondas for 22 years. When the domestics were junk. The first was used (junk), the second and third new (my father knew daughter of the owner), fourth used and fifth new. If $30K falls into my lap I'd like to get a Chrysler PT Cruiser.


----------



## desiree (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't have many pics of me since I'm usually manning the camera but here's a few shots I found. 

At NARBC, Chicago 2007: 





At NARBC, Anaheim 2006:





Grand Cayman 2004


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome, Des. Glad to have you here!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Hey Des, Welcome to the TeguTalk community!!  

Dang good to have you join us!!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

it's me in Argentina.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome, it is great to put a name with a face!! I have a long time dream of going down there, I will make it one day!!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

Argentina is really cheap and very nice. i have been to Bolivia and Brazil as well. i didnt see a single tegu except in buenos aires zoo.
but i did see a lot of other animals. especially in the Pantanal and the bolivian Amazone.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome. This is a cool and interesting site to hang out.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

some more pictures 

in the Pantanal..






























and the bolivian amazone..


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

snakehandler,what wonderful pics.

Thanks so much for sharing them.

I LOVE PICS!





Brat!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

thx, i have lots more as i travelled through the jungle last year..
it was such a cool experience.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Walking through the jungle is something I would love to do before I die and I don't mean New York City!






Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

SnakeHandler is a rad dude!


----------



## olympus (Jan 7, 2008)

Snakehandler I envy you. The pictures you showed were hot. I especially like the sunset picture makes me wish I were there. Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> Walking through the jungle is something I would love to do before I die and I don't mean New York City!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I could take u 2 some parts in the city that might come close. 

Cool shots snakehandler. I like the last one.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

the jungle is a dangerous place to be though.
parasites, disease, and you might get lost if you dont have a proper guide.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 18, 2008)

Bumpzor.....any new members want to share!?


----------



## Lexi (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah Let see some new people!!! I might post a few more for an update.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 18, 2008)

Lexi said:


> So here are more of me and SOME of me animals..i dont wanna bore you with my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, so THAT'S what you look like...lol. sexi lexi...Bobby was right! XD


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for remember us the newbies to post! Here are mines, few days ago, visiting the steel plants of Ternium and Tenaris from the Techint Group where I'm gonna work starting next summer. :-D


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 5, 2008)

IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m some new guyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m an old school fish head with 1,000+ gallons of fish tanks who has taken a liking to TegusÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ I plan to get one from Bobby this seasonÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

This is me in the middle, my fiancÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© Kelley (brunette) and our friend Heather (blonde)





My on a Saturday night at a friendsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦





Me playing dress up before a Halloween party


----------



## COWHER (Apr 5, 2008)

cool !!!good to see you guys! are you planing on getting a Chacoan, Toby?


----------



## dorton (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the board. I'm right up the road in winston.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 5, 2008)

Well after looking at all the pictures. I didn't see anyone as redneck as me. So I guess it is up to me . To show the group what one is. LOL I'm sort of a Hippie / Flower child redneck . LOL I hope I don't scare anyone. You''l have to bear with the pic my son took it. He is 8. I'm not the oldest around her but I ain't the youngest either. Yes I have to shave and get a hair cut. LOL


----------



## Lexi (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome guys.. I love to see some new faces!!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2008)

COWHER said:


> cool !!!good to see you guys! are you planning on getting a Chacoan, Toby?



IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m pulled in a few directionsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ the Chacoans (in my opinion) are almost so thick they are ugly and IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m not a fan of the massive jowelsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but man a 5Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ lizard in the fish room would be utterly awesomeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I was originally interested in the Blues, but have decided against them after a little researchÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Next I was thinking of a Red, but as I got on board a little bit late Bobby doesnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t have any more room on his waiting list for themÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

It seems easiest to get a B/W from BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and I think IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d be perfectly happy with a B/WÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d hate to feel that IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??settledÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 6, 2008)

don't settle get one of each then you wont miss out


----------



## COWHER (Apr 6, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > cool !!!good to see you guys! are you planning on getting a Chacoan, Toby?



IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m pulled in a few directionsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ the Chacoans (in my opinion) are almost so thick they are ugly and IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m not a fan of the massive jowelsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but man a 5Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ lizard in the fish room would be utterly awesomeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I was originally interested in the Blues, but have decided against them after a little researchÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Next I was thinking of a Red, but as I got on board a little bit late Bobby doesnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t have any more room on his waiting list for themÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

It seems easiest to get a B/W from BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and I think IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d be perfectly happy with a B/WÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d hate to feel that IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??settledÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2008)

You guys arenÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t helpingÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ 

My fiancÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© is cool enough to not complain about giving up the garage as a fish roomÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ has even come around to looking forward to getting a Tegu (sheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s expecting it to be dog tame, so you guys better help me)Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ SheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s not real fond of the idea of me turning one of her garden beds into an outdoor sun room for the Tegu but sheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s willing to look at conversion designsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

But if I listen to you guys IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll have breeding bays built off the back of my house!Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and be single again!!!

I wanted the Chacoan but my girl requested we get a small (4 foot) lizard first...

It wouldn't surprise me if I had a few of them within a couple years... just don't tell my girl...


----------



## COWHER (Apr 6, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> You guys arenÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t helpingÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦
> 
> My fiancÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© is cool enough to not complain about giving up the garage as a fish roomÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ has even come around to looking forward to getting a Tegu (sheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s expecting it to be dog tame, so you guys better help me)Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ SheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s not real fond of the idea of me turning one of her garden beds into an outdoor sun room for the Tegu but sheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s willing to look at conversion designsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦
> 
> But if I listen to you guys IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ll have breeding bays built off the back of my house!Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and be single again!!!



LMAO Welcome to the Adiction.... and they think Meth is bad.... ever get hooked on tegu??? :drool :lol: :drool


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## COWHER (Apr 6, 2008)

:nono YOU HAVE BEEN MODERATED!!!:nono Duhn Duhn Daaaaaaaahh... lol


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 6, 2008)

Ooops! Sorry about that one Cowher.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Apr 6, 2008)

oh wut.......i expected you to look like a 30 year old, now i can see that you love to party lol


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey now... 30+ year olds can party too... we just can't put our legs behind our heads anymore...


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 6, 2008)

You know, if people just used capital letters at the beginning of their sentences and stopped speaking internet jargon, I'm sure everyone would assume they were adults. Glad I had you fooled. Haha.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh man, we have lots of new faces here, thats awesome, however it seems Chris is good at making different faces, lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 7, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Oh man, we have lots of new faces here, thats awesome, however it seems Chris is good at making different faces, lol.


Any chance of you striking a few of those poses??? :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, we have lots of new faces here, thats awesome, however it seems Chris is good at making different faces, lol.
> ...



No Dave, I am good right now!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 7, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...


Aw, come on!! Do your best Mick Jagger imitation! :mrgreen: 

How about people try to pose like a Tegu?? Or do Tegu things??


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## leoares27 (Apr 7, 2008)

oops, sorry for the double post


----------



## COWHER (Apr 7, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> oops, sorry for the double post



No worries i took care of it
btw... I love those tree shots really cool!!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow Leo... that forest is beautiful... I've always been a city boy myself but in Detroit where I grew up Henry Ford had an Estate where there were very large very old trees... it was a special place for this city boy to go think about lifeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

...Thanks for reminding me of that place...

PS - I like your quotes too...

(what's up with me I'm just full of good thoughts... must be the rain)


----------



## dorton (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > cool !!!good to see you guys! are you planning on getting a Chacoan, Toby?



IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m pulled in a few directionsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ the Chacoans (in my opinion) are almost so thick they are ugly and IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m not a fan of the massive jowelsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but man a 5Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ lizard in the fish room would be utterly awesomeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I was originally interested in the Blues, but have decided against them after a little researchÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Next I was thinking of a Red, but as I got on board a little bit late Bobby doesnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t have any more room on his waiting list for themÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

It seems easiest to get a B/W from BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and I think IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d be perfectly happy with a B/WÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ but IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d hate to feel that IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??settledÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice pictures, looks like a nice place to hang out!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 8, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> Wow Leo... that forest is beautiful... I've always been a city boy myself but in Detroit where I grew up Henry Ford had an Estate where there were very large very old trees... it was a special place for this city boy to go think about lifeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦
> 
> ...Thanks for reminding me of that place...
> 
> ...


I don't mean to sound like a dirty old man. But that forrest wasn't the only thing Beautiful in those pictures. There are some very good looking young people on this site. I'd have to say all in all. This little group is made up of some FINE people. Men and women included. And yes I'm strait.LOL Oh yeah and that includes the other 2 old dudes. You know who you are. So I won't mention names. LOL


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 8, 2008)

here is a new pic of me with my haircut, lol this is the shortest its been in about 4 years! O_O


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, Thanks guys...
that tree was freakin awesome, i could stand in it and still have room.
And I'm not that young, 31...not that old, but not that young either lol!! :butt


----------



## leoares27 (Apr 8, 2008)

COWHER said:


> leoares27 said:
> 
> 
> > oops, sorry for the double post
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 8, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> lol, Thanks guys...
> that tree was freakin awesome, i could stand in it and still have room.
> And I'm not that young, 31...not that old, but not that young either lol!! :butt


I was guessing more like 23.


----------



## ThePHX (Apr 12, 2008)

those are from sept when my cwd was young...buttt i pretty much look the same


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't posted here yet, so here we go.






IMMA SNAKE


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 21, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Well after looking at all the pictures. I didn't see anyone as redneck as me. So I guess it is up to me . To show the group what one is. LOL I'm sort of a Hippie / Flower child redneck . LOL I hope I don't scare anyone. You''l have to bear with the pic my son took it. He is 8. I'm not the oldest around her but I ain't the youngest either. Yes I have to shave and get a hair cut. LOL




LOL, you would be confused. I'm the village hillbilly.


----------



## dorton (Apr 21, 2008)

Drew, If cali doesn't work out you'd fit in fine around here.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't even see his belt buckle.... sheeesh....


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2008)

the picture that i had on here before was taken last summer. so here is the newest one of me.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

What's up, Zeke.


----------



## CoexistExotics (Apr 30, 2008)

Me and my bearded dragon hat! Isn't it so lifelike!?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay for herpers with PIERCINGS 8)


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 1, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> Yay for herpers with PIERCINGS 8)



Haha and those are only the ones you can SEE.


----------



## COWHER (May 1, 2008)

:shhe TMI :shhe


----------



## PuffDragon (May 2, 2008)

LOTS of new members! Anyone want to share?


----------



## Shannon (May 2, 2008)

This is me eating sushi. I love that stuff.









Pigtails, nukka!












...ok thats enough


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

Awesome pictures guys, it is great putting a face with the names!!


----------



## jimski427 (May 2, 2008)

i figured i would put this picture up, since it is probably the coolest picture of me EVER


----------



## PuffDragon (May 3, 2008)

A pic of me at the Philadelphia Phillies game after I caugfht Ryan Howard's winning home run ball last Thursday night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 4, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> A pic of me at the Philadelphia Phillies game after I caugfht Ryan Howard's winning home run ball last Thursday night!!!!!!!!!!!


COOOOL!!! What a feeling that must have been!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 6, 2008)

Eh, why not?
Just me









My Blue Crowned Conure and me




Me a while back




My hair not straightened...is crazy...lol




Last Halloween!








And Senior Pictures




(this one they let me sneak my bearded dragon, Miss Priss, in for free)


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 10, 2008)

Here's me with my new girl, Fluffy!


----------



## hoosier (May 10, 2008)

heres a new one for ya!


----------



## Harveysherps (May 10, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Harveysherps said:
> 
> 
> > Well after looking at all the pictures. I didn't see anyone as redneck as me. So I guess it is up to me . To show the group what one is. LOL I'm sort of a Hippie / Flower child redneck . LOL I hope I don't scare anyone. You''l have to bear with the pic my son took it. He is 8. I'm not the oldest around her but I ain't the youngest either. Yes I have to shave and get a hair cut. LOL
> ...


Sorry to break the news to you. But your truck is too nice to be a Hillbilly. Do you do much rodeoing or is the hat and boots for looks? If so you would fit in in Bama Town too. Although we do call fake cowboys Goat Ropers. LOL JK Do you even own a horse? After seeing you. I beleive I need to reclassify myself. Maybe White Trash Redneck would suit me better. LOL


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 10, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > Harveysherps said:
> ...




LOL. Seriously... I used to ride when I was younger, but traded my interest for agriculture and carpentry. Doesn't really matter much anymore, I'm headed into the airforce. So hell maybe I'll see a few "bamans" pretty soon.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 10, 2008)

Feel free to drop by any time your in Bama town. My home is always open to fellow Herpers.


----------



## COWHER (May 10, 2008)

Kazzy said:


>








Take no offense But I see a HUGE likeness of Carrie Fisher who played Princess Leah in StarWars


----------



## Kazzy (May 10, 2008)

None taken =D


----------



## hoosier (May 10, 2008)

holy crap there is! lol
kazzy: i like the senior pics. is this your senior year?


----------



## jimski427 (May 10, 2008)

lol princess leia was bangin though... lol i would.... haha


----------



## Kazzy (May 11, 2008)

lol Thanks! Yup, I graduate next Sunday 
Bangin? Should I take that as a compliment? lol


----------



## jimski427 (May 11, 2008)

haha yes, its a complement


----------



## Kazzy (May 11, 2008)

Than thank you


----------



## AB^ (May 11, 2008)

wooo!!!!


----------



## Lexi (May 11, 2008)

Real freakin Cute Kev


----------



## AB^ (May 11, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Real freakin Cute Kev




Yea, we are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (May 11, 2008)

OMFG LMAO:rofl ....Your a funny dude kev. :hug


----------



## AB^ (May 11, 2008)

Lexi said:


> OMFG LMAO:rofl ....Your a funny dude kev. :hug





:thyo :dan


----------



## VARNYARD (May 11, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > Real freakin Cute Kev
> ...



Hookin em up!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (May 11, 2008)

Lol Bobby dont encourage him please.


----------



## AB^ (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Lexi (May 11, 2008)

aww Kev i was just just playing.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

Any new members want to share?


----------



## chriz (Jun 2, 2008)

this is me my birthday 2 day went fishing


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 2, 2008)

awesome. you caught some cool stuff. is that a small shark in the last pic?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a remora to me. The things that usually latch onto sharks and whales and clean them of parasites and what not, laziest fish in the world!

Spencer


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 2, 2008)

wow. i didnt think those fish that latch on to sharks and whales got that big. i thought they were small fish.


----------



## hoosier (Jun 2, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> lol Thanks! Yup, I graduate next Sunday
> Bangin? Should I take that as a compliment? lol



i graduated last week. =) how long was your graduation?


----------



## ReptileNerd (Jun 3, 2008)

*saaaaaaaay whaaaaaaaaat? HaLo*

Kevin, you look nothing like I imagined..........I like your lil hair style lmao......... ahhhhhh I love you buddy :mrgreen: 

-Jon-


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 3, 2008)

k, finally decided to do this. pictures of me and some animals.


Most recent, like 5 days ago, at a band banquet (got a little goofy with some pics there)





During the CAHSEE (California High School Exit Exam) with a thoughtful pose.






Halloween as easter bunnies. I'm the bunny. duh!





Me with my tuba (being little crazy, again)





Playing duck hunt on the night before the red bull jib jam snowboard competition.





Red bull jib jam competition.





Old pics with mohawk










Alright on to the animals. 

first day with pedro in his cage.












You gotta love the tails





Slithery, my first pet, got him and named him at five. He was a lot smaller before.













and fang, my brothers hognose. he thought he liked reptiles, but he ended up not liking them, so he gave it to me.





thats it i think.



8) 8) 8)


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 3, 2008)

little bit of an overload, but i thought it was worth it.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool snake akward. Nice little group of reptiles you have.


----------



## chriz (Jun 3, 2008)

yes its a small smooth hound about 12lb the others are 2 bream n a thron back ray


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 3, 2008)

Me and my wife to be:




one of my boa's




Me and my big Fish


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 3, 2008)

dude nice fish!! i bet it put up a fight.

what kind of boa is that?


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks, harvey. by the middle of june, i should be done with my tegu cage and be getting one soon. schweet!!!


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh yez that was a fight and a half!!!! I had ropes tied to me and the dock, the dock was just about to bust apart. wow intence!!!! lol
shes just a normal


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm the guy on the couch.




took 3 pics at lunch just for you guys!













Here's my super cool tattoo




and the worlds most perfect cat


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Me and my Borneo






Me and my most expensive pet (j/k....kinda)


----------



## leoares27 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gx3 said..."Me and my most expensive pet (j/k....kinda)"

_________________

hahaha lmao...nice!
I resemble...i mean...resent that remark!


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 20, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> Gx3 said..."Me and my most expensive pet (j/k....kinda)"
> 
> _________________
> 
> ...



Oh not as in she's an animal...but as in her food is more expensive than my pets hehehehe


----------



## ZEKE (Sep 17, 2008)

i noticed we have gotten a lot of new members since this thread was last posted on. so im bumping it up for new members.

i also edited my post and put up a better picture, its on page 14.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Any takers?


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

... ...
you have to be kidding.


...fine, pull my leg.

me after a spontaneous hair removal







my wife cut hers too






This was Christmas time






And this proves we like eachother...  :?:


----------



## Beasty (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok,
Here's a couple for ya.
















Hear me at <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://myspace.com/beastyvox">http://myspace.com/beastyvox</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking bunch of tegu people we have here, it is good to put a face with a name.

Update pic of me, and yes I cut my hair.


----------



## sparky (Oct 3, 2008)

myself and the wife after the POW/MIA ceremony





the little guy:











doing some range work













me and my scooter:






_EDIT BY MOD: 2 Pics removed, this is a family forum._


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome pics, great looking family and I will add I like to target practice too.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is me and my boyfriend



this is some of my kids (before my tegu), the pic was taken for my work profile


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you guys joined us!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 5, 2008)

sweet pics


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 7, 2008)

i figured i would update my pic on here since i no longer look like i used too lol... 

cute ladies, feel free to contact me  i am single. LMAO


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's me in Chaco Canyon, NM this year:






Chris, my boyfriend, and I at some cave dwellings in NM:





Here's us in the Dominican Republic in 2007:






This is me on my first bike in Gettysburg, PA in 2006. After this I bought a 2003 GSXR 750, which I sold this fall to buy a house:


----------



## iG (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone... here I am:















Nice seeing all of you! =D


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2008)

me on the far right, and brad my boyfriend (aka lotsareps on this forum) on the far left (as well as lemmy, THE metal god, looking like a deer in front of headlights, lol)




this is just brad




this is us at prom last year




and just me...and halloween wasn't anytime soon when that picture was taken


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Oddball said:


>


Great pic!! I don't know about the background though.


----------



## jor71 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lemmy.......I love Motorhead!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL horible pics, first is gettin home from the camp, second is me lookin dumb drunk Was my week long bender on my 29th B-Day Man I should keep up on my shaves hahahaha And yep, only one eye, which is my nickname too One Eye from the movie The Goonies. Not that I asked for that one tho lol


----------



## Markie (Dec 9, 2008)

So.. I can't find any good pics of me..
I don't think there ARE any good pics of me :/ Haha.

Before I cut my hair..with my giant peep : )





Me and the bf! (I can put a kissing pic on here, right? Hm..)





And the only half decent one of me I have where you can actually see my face.. lol


----------



## Oddball (Dec 10, 2008)

motorhead is awesome jor71! i ended up getting lemmy to sign my arm and i got it tatood at our parlor across the srteet from that very shop actually





this is what my arm looks like now, this is one of 7 tats so far


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2008)

More awesome pictures of everyone, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Wooly (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of me like 3 years ago wrestling for Team Washington at nationals in Fargo, North Dakota. The other is me in mexico last June. And the last one is me at wrestling practice in college.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 4, 2009)

Bumping it up for the new people.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 4, 2009)

Guess its that time, this is the only one I have of me thats even somewhat recent, this was almost half a year ago. Turned 18 last November






Have a few of the handsome lizard though


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's I am


----------



## kingbenny (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's me and the lovely Jake who died last year.







My Snapper Sid





Bob the Red





And my new Staffy Boomer!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Feb 14, 2009)

here's some old and new...

me in Kuwait with uromastyx...







convoy security...







me with my female tiger retic...






another hillbilly joined the forum...went catfishing and all i got were a few hybrids...


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cool pics bro, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 27, 2009)

You say hybrids like that's a bad thing. Still good eating! I catch Stipers all the time here in Jersey. About the time to start up again too.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 6, 2009)

30 today, still look the same tho lol


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 6, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> 30 today, still look the same tho lol



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, this is a fun thread :-D


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres a few more...


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 6, 2009)

My boy's and I :roon


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing guys! Trooper is looking better already dragonqueen.

Here's one of my latest and greatest...


----------



## homer (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## hoosier (Apr 7, 2009)

i guess i can post a new one :roon 






and ofcourse my boy since hes gotten bigger


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im dirty, hot, and in need of a shave lol but here I am:


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 7, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> Thanks for sharing guys! Trooper is looking better already dragonqueen.
> 
> Here's one of my latest and greatest...




when did you get that fuzzy thing your holding?!? thats a Coatamundi right?


----------



## hoosier (Apr 7, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> Hey, this is a fun thread :-D



you are cute. just thought id throw that out there lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

hoosier said:


> dragonqueen4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this is a fun thread :-D
> ...


 I think just about everyone would agree with you. :lol:


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> hoosier said:
> 
> 
> > dragonqueen4 said:
> ...




:twisted:


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Great pics guys, and Joe is that a new pet?


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 7, 2009)

> Great pics guys, and Joe is that a new pet?





> when did you get that fuzzy thing your holding?!? thats a Coatamundi right?



Nah she's not mine. Her name is Isabella and she's a friend of mines. She's the sweetest little thing and loves for you to cuddle and groom her all day long. She loves Dubia roaches too so I always bring her some when I visit.

Yes Zeke, it is a Coati. My friend owns a farm and keeps all sorts of exotics and does some wildlife rescue on the side. She just out a order in for 4 kits come summer so in the future she is going to breed them. Maybe I'll get one then? 
I'll have to take pics of her zoo and share them with you guys someday. Here's a few others I have from her farm:


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool critters!!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the one tortoise stuck in the food bowl  LOL I'd love to have a Coati some day but its not in my near future.

I guess I should finally participate in this thread though. So here is a photo of me and Alice that my girlfriend took while I was treating a cut on her tail.






By the way, that burn on my arm. Guess what its from? The light bulb in the cage when I was mixing up the substrate! LOL

Spencer


----------



## Chuey (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chuey said:


> Hmm



Post pics of yourself


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 8, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> By the way, that burn on my arm. Guess what its from? The light bulb in the cage when I was mixing up the substrate! LOL
> 
> Spencer



I have one of those on my hand right now!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 8, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Chuey said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 8, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> > Great pics guys, and Joe is that a new pet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome! i want to see more pics of the animals there. were you feeding coke to a goat?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 8, 2009)

pretty sure it's formula.. that size nipple just fits perfectly on those coke bottles and they don't sell them with a bottle in alot of the livestock supply stores(probably some deal they worked out with coke, lol)


----------



## Tux (Apr 8, 2009)

It's obviously not coke as last I checked coca cola was not white.


----------



## jimski427 (Apr 29, 2009)

holy ****. the pics i have up on here are bad! here is a better one!


----------



## kethry (Apr 29, 2009)

i was very tired
:drool
















i LOVE this picture this fish is like the coolest in the world..!


----------



## HandsomeJack (Apr 29, 2009)

Well okay.. But then you guys will realize that HandsomeJack is actually NarcissisticJack, lol.
















Lol, an old one still on photobucket:


----------



## All_American (Apr 29, 2009)

Me in South Dakota , Sturgis rally. Im on the far left. Can't tell, but I still have long hair down to my butt in that pic. Its getting thinner and falling back more and more the more Vintage I get :bud


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 30, 2009)

All_American said:


> Me in South Dakota , Sturgis rally. Im on the far left. Can't tell, but I still have long hair down to my butt in that pic. Its getting thinner and falling back more and more the more Vintage I get :bud



Cool! I love bikes too! I'm a sportbike gal, however. I'm bikeless now though =(. I sold my GSXR 750 last year to help finance a house. I can't wait to get another!!!!


----------



## Tux (May 1, 2009)

Here's me now that I trimmed my beard really short and got a haircut....I look like a totally different person now it's kind of weird. Sorry for pic quality, used the webcam.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 1, 2009)

more recent pic


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

New pics:


----------



## All_American (May 6, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> All_American said:
> 
> 
> > Me in South Dakota , Sturgis rally. Im on the far left. Can't tell, but I still have long hair down to my butt in that pic. Its getting thinner and falling back more and more the more Vintage I get :bud
> ...




Dont worry about it. There will be time to get another bike another time when all is settled down for you. Keep the oily side down and shinny side up!


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 15, 2009)

Christmas Eve, 08'





Me and my Louisiana Pinesnake, Krieger


----------



## Mvskokee (May 15, 2009)

look at that beast of a pine snake. good to see a familiar face


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 15, 2009)

that is one sweet looking pine!!!! like the misfits sign in the back too!


----------



## k412 (Jun 10, 2009)

The most recent, I hate having my picture taken!
Brown dress looking a little peeved.


----------



## Turbine (Jun 10, 2009)

This is great thread.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 14, 2009)

I like this thread,about time i put a pic of myself up, lol






with flash


----------



## kethry (Jun 14, 2009)

heres me now








i dont have any good pics of me


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr. clean look


----------



## crox (Jul 5, 2009)

Im new... my avatar will be changed to my Tegu once i get her from Mr. hill.
All my friends call me Crox. You all can too!!!










ME and Alice Cooper!!!




Trip to Colorado 




Me and Oderus




My Indo. BTS named Celia that hates me. 




GO BLUES!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome bro cool pics


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok here goes a couple of me
















And a few of my animals

Rex





Izzy





Cortal





Eragon





Nieka


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are some of my monitors, and myself (Jay) & Wife (Kelly)


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 5, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Here are some of my monitors, and myself (Jay) & Wife (Kelly)




Lookin fresh jay! lol nice to see what you look like. btw your wife looks very beautiful also.


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks man, see you around soon. Dont forget to let me know when you get your GU I wanna see it


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 5, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Thanks man, see you around soon. Dont forget to let me know when you get your GU I wanna see it



yea most definately, cant wait till you get your gu, that way we can both show off our gus, lol :cheers


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a few of me and one of my tattoos...


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I dont want to be left out...


----------



## skippy (Aug 5, 2009)

nor do I :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy (Aug 5, 2009)

all i have are fishing pics... :dead


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

Skippy, since your a fisher, have you heard of Xtreme Lubricants? <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.xtremelubricants.com/home.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.xtremelubricants.com/home.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## skippy (Aug 5, 2009)

thought you were coming on to me for a second there :lol: :doh 

i hadn't seen that before but i'm going to have to check it out. i work on a charter boat so i fish almost every day and my reels get a lot of use. thanks for the link!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

skippy said:


> thought you were coming on to me for a second there :lol: :doh
> 
> i hadn't seen that before but i'm going to have to check it out. i work on a charter boat so i fish almost every day and my reels get a lot of use. thanks for the link!




Thats my dads product, if you want a sample let me know!!! its very well known in the bass fishing but its getting out to the saltwater, its amazing, and i dont even know that much about it... i sort of phase out things when he talks to me. lol


----------



## meanah (Aug 5, 2009)

well heres a few...



haha kayla u did steal the "warning... protected by a huge tegu" from me.. hahahah


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

haha yup! I stick to my word.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, here I am, right after removing some honeybees from the floor of a guy's shed: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b5UYEDgHcHq0YBiAI-Qu2Q?feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b5 ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

I am a bee keeper and remove honeybees from people's homes, trees, etc... for a living. Yes, we have lots of bees here!


...Jefroka


----------



## crox (Aug 9, 2009)

Me and Sprinkles and frizzed out hair


----------



## skylarlaham (Aug 10, 2009)

K heres some pics, kinda old. Ones with my sister n mom, and the others with my shaq hands lol.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all you new faces


----------



## freexskate (Aug 18, 2009)

thats me...

with Optimus.

=]

One of the Senior Pictures from last year.




Playing in my Old Band. (couple years ago)




Girlfriend and I, I'm obsessed with Photography.





-Jordan Kingsley


----------



## Cali 202 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kind of an old thread, but got bored so thought I'd post some pics. I'm 20, although I look 17  









my boyfriend and I


----------



## Fork (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey, these are old, but it's the best i can do for now though. I'll post up recent ones once i get some, until then these will have to do :roon 

*No, this isn't one of those AXE commercials * :rasp 




*Living up to the Costello name.*




*Hanging out on the mountain next to a C rail a few years back.*


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 9, 2009)

here's a few of me...


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 9, 2009)

just a couple more that i found...


----------



## whoru (Nov 19, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## kaa (Nov 19, 2009)

A few of me.


----------



## kaa (Nov 19, 2009)

One more


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 21, 2009)

A few of me with herps:

BIG DADDY retic:






Cornsnake parents and their babies after breeding season:





Me and Zzyzx when he was a baby:





My first surgery I was allowed to witness, done on a rattlesnake. I'm the one that's not scrubbed down.





And holding a ridgenose rattlesnake:


----------



## Sakara (Nov 26, 2009)

very nice pics all  I will have to contribute here..... >.>


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2009)

Sakara said:


> very nice pics all  I will have to contribute here..... >.>


We're waiting!!!!


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 26, 2009)

Well,I was supposed to have ordered my tegu from Bobby but due to technicalities and a lay off at my job I'm gonna have to wait.Sucks!


----------



## Sakara (Nov 27, 2009)

happy?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice 5 string!!!! It goes well with your height.


----------



## kaa (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess a few people on here thought I was a girl, so this should clear that up.


----------



## rrcoolj (Feb 13, 2010)

Man i need to add a pic of myself one of these days once i get a descent picture.


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 13, 2010)

[/list:u][/list:u][/list:u]


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, nice walleye! We don't have them here or anywhere even close to us, they taste good?

How's the new enclosure working out?


...Jefroka


----------



## Marlene (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, here I am. I must warn you though, I am blindingly white, you may need to wear sun glasses to view these!


This is an old picture of me with my baby boy Cecil, he hit a growth spurt a couple of years after this was taken.









My boyfriend's cousin had just cut my hair and wanted a picture for her hair style portfolio. This was taken about a year ago.


----------



## Taucher76 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys

After 1 year i am back from the adventure trip to Afghanistan.
Now iam fully concentrating on my animals...the Tegus and my Dog!














In June i will stay in your nice country for a while.
Starting in Miami, driving the Gulfcoast up to the north, visiting a friend at Albany (i met in Afghanistan), going to Atlanta and the way back on the eastcoast.

Maybe i can visit some Tegukeepers/breeders on my way.
@Sam...long time just planning...but now iam really comming.

So...good to be back...back home.

Markus

PS. Thanx for all the "american" visits on my page. :cheers


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW. It's sooooo nice to see you back  . I'm happy you made it back save. I know we have planing on getting together for so long now and we are glad to finally get to meet you. Just let me know when you would like to come to Texas  . I can't wait to see some new pictures of your Tegus  ( just if you have the time to take some new pictures ).


----------



## Taucher76 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah Sam...iam back and really happy to be back without any "problems"
It was a time i will never miss.
I met a lot of nice american guys...both genders. :lol: 

One is now a real friend...had a nice time and i will visit himand his family in Albany.
At the moment we are planning the route and deciding which car to rent.
There are some differences between me and my girls...which car we NEED and which we (or I) WANT !


----------



## sclevenger08 (Feb 18, 2010)

So here I am...


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 19, 2010)

tada


----------



## burnd4life (May 17, 2010)

I really need to quit smoking (pun intended)


----------



## skylarlaham (May 17, 2010)

Got some new pics :jes


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

:blush: Here I am at 20... I feel like I look a bit younger though..
[attachment=2406][attachment=2407][attachment=2408]


----------



## RobK. (May 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/rgkempton#p/u/32/kCT-n08w7zo


----------



## Jefroka (May 28, 2011)

Rob, great video and beautiful location!

I have fly fished a good part of my life, mostly fresh water, we don't have fresh water trout here though. Got into fly fishing for red fish about eight years ago and love it!


...Jefroka


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 28, 2011)

Ok, so I decided to post a pic of me  I'm 17 going on 18 in 2 months!  
Lets continue this thread since the last post was in 2009. That's plenty of years to change. so let see those old and new face 

[attachment=2546]

[attachment=2548]

[attachment=2549]


----------



## Rhetoric (May 28, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> Ok, so I decided to post a pic of me  I'm 17 going on 18 in 2 months!
> Lets continue this thread since the last post was in 2009. That's plenty of years to change. so let see those old and new face



Agreed!


----------



## Nytes_Haven (May 28, 2011)

Nyte from Daytona Beach......


----------



## RobK. (May 28, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> Rob, great video and beautiful location!
> 
> I have fly fished a good part of my life, mostly fresh water, we don't have fresh water trout here though. Got into fly fishing for red fish about eight years ago and love it!
> 
> ...





I love doing just about anything outdoors , flyfishing , hunting with muzzleloaders , duck hunting and nature photography .

a boat ride with my lab ,

http://www.youtube.com/user/rgkempton#p/u/2/ubb_Usneg8E

Me 







a few nature photos near our home , 10 - 20 minutes west.




























Sakara said:


> happy?



I love hearing my son place his bass . I CANT PLAY ANYTHING .

http://www.youtube.com/user/crkempton




MMRR - jif said:


> Me and Scrubbie.



N
HOW OLD IS SCRUBBIE ??

MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE ( MIDDLE ) WE HAVE BEEN MARRIED 30 YEARS , NEXT WEEK JUNE 2 .:heart: i CAN'T BELIEVE SHE'S 50, SURE CAN'T TELL . SHE'S ALWAYS LOOKED YOUNGER THAN SHE LOOKS . A PLUS FOR ME !!


----------



## RobK. (Jun 21, 2011)

my wife candice and I on our 30th Aniv. June 2 2011 . I am 55 and she is just turned 50 . we have 4 kids who are all married , and 8 grand kids so far . life is good !!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 21, 2011)

You can see me in my profile picture. I have alot more tattoos now I avoid pics so that is all I have.


----------



## montana (Jun 21, 2011)

*RE: *



Toby_H said:


> IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m some new guyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m an old school fish head with 1,000+ gallons of fish tanks who has taken a liking to TegusÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ I plan to get one from Bobby this seasonÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦
> 
> This is me in the middle, my fiancÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â© Kelley (brunette) and our friend Heather (blonde)
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, thought since I'm one of the newbies on the site, I would throw up a pic as well! You have all been an amazing help, thanks!



keithmatt3fb by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to bump this up! Lets see all those beautiful faces


----------



## montana (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright guess its my turn, i really don't take pictures(at all), i'm not all that photogenic, but hey for the sake of the thread here i am lol.. :blush::blush:

Sporting my Male BP, Just took these pic's via a web cam.


----------



## james.w (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess I can get in on the thread as well... here is me and my wife in San Diego this past weekend.


----------



## crox (Jun 23, 2011)

*MY turn!*
















*MY turn!*

2nd try haha.

i cant believe this picture was almost 2 years ago


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 23, 2011)

crox said:


> *MY turn!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awe your baby tegu is so cute


----------



## crox (Jun 23, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> crox said:
> 
> 
> > *MY turn!*
> ...



 thanks! Sprinkes turns 2 years old soon. Shes a bit bigger than that now. Just a bit.


----------

